# Can I take movicol



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I suffer quiet bad IBS and since being pregnant have stayed of both my movicol and mebrevine, however like most women I'm suffer with lack of movement so was wondering if I could take just the movicol? I no longer get spasms or knotting so just need loosening a bit. Huge thanks in advance xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is little or no data on use in pregnancy so can't say for sure if this is ok or not. Worth discussing with GP or clinic if they have any advise for IBS in pregnancy?


----------

